# $1000 for Members Who Get Double Vaxxed



## Jules (Aug 25, 2021)

https://globalnews.ca/news/8140069/bc-first-nation-offers-cash-vaccine-incentive/

B.C. First Nation offers $1,000 cash to fully vaccinated members​While B.C. has chosen not to follow other provinces on the vaccine lotteryroute, a Lower Mainland First Nation is making a generous offer to its members in an effort to protect their community and get past COVID-19.






With 75.1 per cent of eligible British Columbians fully vaccinated as of Tuesday, the Matsqui First Nation’s governing body has voted unanimously to give $1,000 to any member aged 12 and older who provides proof of double vaccination.


----------



## win231 (Aug 26, 2021)

Jules said:


> https://globalnews.ca/news/8140069/bc-first-nation-offers-cash-vaccine-incentive/
> 
> B.C. First Nation offers $1,000 cash to fully vaccinated members​While B.C. has chosen not to follow other provinces on the vaccine lotteryroute, a Lower Mainland First Nation is making a generous offer to its members in an effort to protect their community and get past COVID-19.
> 
> ...


If you are one of the many Breakthrough Cases, do you have to return the money?


----------



## suds00 (Aug 26, 2021)

breakthrough cases do not get the  disease in it's most virulent form


----------



## win231 (Aug 26, 2021)

suds00 said:


> breakthrough cases do not get the  disease in it's most virulent form


Yes, that line is also used to sell flu shots.  It worked in years past, but not so well, now.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 30, 2021)

suds00 said:


> breakthrough cases do not get the  disease in it's most virulent form


Then explain these breakthrough deaths.

79 fully vaccinated died.

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...id-cases-vaccinated-people-is-incredibly-low/

31 fully vaccinated have died

https://fox17-com.cdn.ampproject.or...ent-says-breakthrough-case-virus-coronavirus-

CDC says roughly 4,100 people have been hospitalized or died with Covid breakthrough infections after vaccinationOr died? Can't they tell the difference?

https://www-bostonglobe-com.cdn.amp...3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s

Nearly 400 people have been hospitalized and 100 have now died in Massachusetts

https://www-nbcboston-com.cdn.amppr...-cases-in-massachusetts-what-we-know/2457920/


Health officials say 10 fully vaccinated Oregonians died of COVID-19 in July, correcting previously reported data

https://www-oregonlive-com.cdn.ampp...july-correcting-previously-reported-data.htm

159 Dead, 593 Hospitalized in Illinois Breakthrough COVID Cases

https://www-nbcchicago-com.cdn.ampp...in-illinois-breakthrough-covid-cases/2560611/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2021)

Jules said:


> https://globalnews.ca/news/8140069/bc-first-nation-offers-cash-vaccine-incentive/
> 
> B.C. First Nation offers $1,000 cash to fully vaccinated members​While B.C. has chosen not to follow other provinces on the vaccine lotteryroute, a Lower Mainland First Nation is making a generous offer to its members in an effort to protect their community and get past COVID-19.
> 
> ...


It's a shame when you have to bribe people to do the responsible thing during a deadly worldwide pandemic, but they've been doing that in other places too.  It's good that over 75% have common sense and are considerate of the lives of those around them their own lives and the healthcare workers.


----------



## suds00 (Aug 31, 2021)

how many more deaths occur in people who have not gotten the vaccine. the choice is your's.     { number of people  vaccinated] .number of deaths directly attributed to vaccination.vs[number of people not vaccinated].number of deaths in those not vaccinated who caught the coronavirus.


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm so wealthy, I don't care about the $1,000.00.  I spend that much on a car wash.
But hey, that free taco & a Ferris Wheel ride.......now you're talkin'!


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Good grief, how sad that doing the right thing has become a bribe.


----------



## Jules (Aug 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> Good grief, how sad that doing the right thing has become a bribe.


They’ve probably accepted that members who haven’t had their vax will only do it with a bribe.  Pay off a few to keep the rest safe.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jules said:


> https://globalnews.ca/news/8140069/bc-first-nation-offers-cash-vaccine-incentive/
> 
> B.C. First Nation offers $1,000 cash to fully vaccinated members​While B.C. has chosen not to follow other provinces on the vaccine lotteryroute, a Lower Mainland First Nation is making a generous offer to its members in an effort to protect their community and get past COVID-19.
> 
> ...


If only


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, I’ll take a bribe and two more vaccines, please


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> Good grief, how sad that doing the right thing has become a bribe.


Uh.....if it was the right thing, a bribe wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> Uh.....if it was the right thing, a bribe wouldn't be necessary.


So, according to that logic, people should be bribed to stop smoking, they should be bribed to eat sensibly and cut down on the junk food they like, they should be bribed to stop getting drunk and assaulting other people, they should be bribed to stop scamming the naive people who fall for those incredible phone calls, they should be bribed (in some countries) to stop genocide, and so on.  Because doing the right thing just comes naturally to everyone, right?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So, according to that logic, people should be bribed to stop smoking, they should be bribed to eat sensibly and cut down on the junk food they like, they should be bribed to stop getting drunk and assaulting other people, they should be bribed to stop scamming the naive people who fall for those incredible phone calls, they should be bribed (in some countries) to stop genocide, and so on.  Because doing the right thing just comes naturally to everyone, right?


Well, if the bribe for everything you mentioned is 1000 every single time, then, hmm, BRIBE ME, for the love of all that’s holy, BRIBE ME!!!  I want to be BRIBED.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 3, 2021)

They've already offered special lotteries for jab takers and even that was not 'the' incentive they thought it would be.


----------



## Jules (Sep 3, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> offered special lotteries for jab takers


This isn’t a lottery.  Their First Nation council will pay $1000 the with proof of the second dose.  Obviously this is a well off, small First Nation.  They estimate it will cost them $200,000.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So, according to that logic, people should be bribed to stop smoking, they should be bribed to eat sensibly and cut down on the junk food they like, they should be bribed to stop getting drunk and assaulting other people, they should be bribed to stop scamming the naive people who fall for those incredible phone calls, they should be bribed (in some countries) to stop genocide, and so on.  Because doing the right thing just comes naturally to everyone, right?


You are confused.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> You are confused.



That's entirely possible.  But I'm also vaccinated against a killer disease, and there's no confusion about that.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 3, 2021)

if people needed to be bribedthey are uninformed ;not wrong.it's not a matter of right vs. wrong.


----------

